# Replacing brakes



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Anyone have any experience with replacing or working on their brakes on a 95-98 200sx? (or sentra...same brake system from what I understand)
I need to replace the caliper and pads and all....


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

http://www.cybrrpartspro.com/Chilton Manuals/8816m/8816CH01_1.HTML

Read and learn.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Very nice....if youhave anyother good tip web sites...please share the wealth
Thanks
Tom


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Try searching with Google. You won't have to wait for others to find your thread and respond.


----------

